# الصندوق الاسود فى الطائرات



## الجدى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

إن مسجلات بيانات الطيران (FDRs) و مسجلات الأصوات المحدثة في غرفة القيادة (SVRs) المعروفة بالصندوق الأسود ، هي أجهزة تستعمل في البحث عن سبب حوادث الطيران.
إن هذه المسجلات المطلية باللون البرتقالي اللامع و العاكس للضوء (و ذلك لإمكانية إيجادها بسهولة) و المقاومة للصدمات تحفظ المعلومات الضرورية كسرعة الطائرة و ارتفاعها و المحادثات بين الطيارين و مساعدي الطيارين و المسئولين عن السيطرة الجوية.
عند حدوث الحادث ، فإن الباحثين من هيئة أمن المواصلات(NTSB) غالباً ما يستخدمون المعلومات المجموعة من قبل مسجلات بيانات الطيران و ذلك لإنشاء مخطط يبين كيفية حصول الحادث بشكل إلكتروني، و بالاعتماد على الأصوات و المحادثات المسجلة بواسطة مسجلات الأصوات في قمرة القيادة، يصبح هذا المخطط الالكتروني قادراً على مساعدة هيئة أمن المواصلات الدولية في إيجاد الأسباب التي أدت إلى الحادث.
*مسجلات بيانات الطيران (FDRs):*
تقوم بتسجيل معلومات متنوعة كسرعة الطائرة و ارتفاعها و اتجاهها كما أنها تسجل حالة أداء المحرك، و هذه المسجلات تسجل أيضا أوضاع التحكم بالطائرة و أداء الأجهزة المستعملة في الحفاظ على توازن الطائرة.
عادة ما تسمى هذه الأجزاء المختلفة من المعلومات بالعوامل الثابتة، و هذه المعلومات هي التي تمكن من إعادة الباحثين إلى اللحظات الأخيرة قبل وقوع الحادث.
*مسجلات الأصوات في غرفة القيادة ( SVRs):*
تقوم بمراقبة الأمور الأربعة التالية: مذياع الطيار - مذياع مساعد الطيار - الاتصالات اللاسلكية بالطائرة - مذياع منطقة غرفة القيادة.
تزودنا هذه المسجلات بالمعلومات التي تساعدنا في معرفة كيفية استجابة و ردة فعل الطيارين في الظروف التي تؤدي إلى الحوادث، كما أن هذه التسجيلات تساعد الباحثين أيضا في تحديد فيما إذا كان الطيارون تائهين أو فيما إذا كانوا قد أساءوا فهم التعليمات من السيطرة الجوية أو إذا كانوا قد تجاهلوا التحذيرات الحاسمة أو إذا كانوا مرتبكين و مشوشين بحالة الطقس ... الخ.
*التأكد** من حسن أداء المسجلات:*
لضمان قدرة المسجلات على النجاة من أية حادث توضع هذه المسجلات في صناديق فولاذية أو صناديق مصنوعة من مادة التيتان و غالباً ما يكون توضع المسجلات في القسم الخلفي للطائرة, و هذه المسجلات تستمد قدرتها من المولدات التي تديرها محركات الطائرة، إلا أن هذه المسجلات تفقد قدرتها على العمل في حال إعاقة القوة التي تزود بها.

منقول ​


----------



## عمراياد (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااا اخي الكريم

على الطرح المميز

بارك الله بك


----------



## الجدى (1 ديسمبر 2009)

عمراياد قال:


> شكرااا اخي الكريم
> 
> على الطرح المميز
> 
> بارك الله بك


 و بارك الله فيكم و نشكركم على المرور 
و للعلم اخى الفاضل اننى ناقل للموضوع ​


----------



## أحمد عبد الصمد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي محمد طلعت على هذه المعلومات


----------



## الجدى (3 ديسمبر 2009)

أحمد عبد الصمد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخي محمد طلعت على هذه المعلومات


و جزاكم الله خيرا مثله و بارك الله فيكم و نشكركم على المرور الطيب


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------

